# UK heatwave: Met Office says stay out of the sun



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Please be careful everyone.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-44924406


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sound advice. I can barely stay out in the garden. 
It must be awful for people who have no choice with their work etc.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I haven't sat out in the garden for weeks and by the sound of it, it will be a few weeks before I do.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

It's hotter inside my house than it is outside even with the air coolers on. Gazebo up and sit underneath that me thinks.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

stockwellcat. said:


> It's hotter inside my house than it is outside even with the air coolers on. Gazebo up and sit underneath that me thinks.


Wait...you live in London and you have outdoor space? Are you a millionaire?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

FeelTheBern said:


> Wait...you live in London and you have outdoor space? Are you a millionaire?


 I wish I was a millionaire.
Yes I have a small garden.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm another one that hasn't sat out in the garden for weeks - the most I've stayed out during the day is just long enough to hang out the laundry and then get it back in when dry Even though I'h half Italian and the sun is 'in my blood', it's been far too hot to stay out there any longer


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This heat is stopping me from doing all my diy jobs around the place.

Opted for a trip in the air conditioned car to the air conditioned supermarket yesterday instead.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> This heat is stopping me from doing all my diy jobs around the place.
> 
> Opted for a trip in the air conditioned car to the air conditioned supermarket yesterday instead.


that's my plan for today too


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Opted for a trip in the air conditioned car to the air conditioned supermarket yesterday instead.


My car's air con needs regassing, I'm so jealous!!

it's way too hot. I normally love a good few hot days and a warm couple of weeks but this has been going on too long. The dogs are too hot, the horse is too hot. It's hard to try and do everything at the cooler ends of the day (walk dogs, ride horse) and the fields look like we're in Spain or something! The only thing that seems to be loving it are the weeds in the garden... and the cat!

Never thought I'd say it as I hated hated our wet winter but please let it rain just a little bit!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

You can all come to North Wales, it's absolutely pouring down!


----------



## ErsatzNihilist (May 11, 2018)

Dear summer,

I've had enough, please stop, I'll talk.

- Alex


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

It’s almost as hot as it is here in Borneo, I’ve been cementing in the heat, knackered!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

magpie said:


> You can all come to North Wales, it's absolutely pouring down!


I am in south wales and it is overcast , hot and very humid and sticky, can you please , please send the rain this way when you have had enough .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I need to unplumb the toilet to straighten and tighten the loo seat (which the plumber didn’t do properly when we had the bathroom done ).

Ridiculous design as you can’t get to the nuts to undo it any other way 

In a small, south facing bathroom that’s going to be fun in this heat - not! 

Keep putting it off but just want that room finished so I’m gonna have to just sweat!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Yötön, nightless night. 

When the sun never sets at this time of the year, it gets hot and it stays hot, particularly so with this freak weather condition. 
Yesterday evening at around 10:00pm, we tried to take the dogs for their last walk, apart from having a wee, they just weren't interested. The heat from the sun was still so intense, you could feel it burning your skin within seconds. 

We've had rain, but nothing compared to what the weather people had forecast. Excellent thunder lightning storm, but no rain.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> I am in south wales and it is overcast , hot and very humid and sticky, can you please , please send the rain this way when you have had enough .


 when you've finished with it could you please send it on to the South East (London area) we haven't even had one drop of rain !


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Lovely and cool here in Scotland. Last night it rained heavily for the first time in weeks. The hayfever season is over for me. Happy days!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

tabelmabel said:


> Lovely and cool here in Scotland. Last night it rained heavily for the first time in weeks. The hayfever season is over for me. Happy days!


Please send the rain down to England and the cool weather, we need it


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> I am in south wales and it is overcast , hot and very humid and sticky, can you please , please send the rain this way when you have had enough .


It was like that here yesterday, much cooler today thankfully! Rain has stopped now, not sure where it's gone, sorry!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I really don't envy you down there! I grew up not far from Manchester and hated that sticky humid heat.

It never seems to get that sticky up here, even in the city


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Top tip - I went to a Tesco Express yesterday. I'm pretty sure it was the coldest place in the UK right now.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I used to hang out in McDonald's in Chichester to keep cool during a long summer many years ago when i had a placement down there. That's just reminded me of that @MilleD!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I’ve just spent a lovely hour walking round Asda, air con blasting ....... didn’t need anything, just browsing to cool down lol 

OH is working away this week, he rang me last night to tell me about his wonderful air conditioned hotel room


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

MilleD said:


> Top tip - I went to a Tesco Express yesterday. I'm pretty sure it was the coldest place in the UK right now.


 Colder than Iceland ?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

My local Sainsburys is definitely cooler than my local Iceland.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Went to the local park and most of the grass is dead


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Opted for a trip in the air conditioned car to the air conditioned supermarket yesterday instead.


Don't you love it! Such bliss to get inside those sliding doors . . . and a couple of times recently, thanks to tennis and football, the store has been almost empty; even more blissful.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I feel so claustrophobic! And like you @Lurcherlad i have a heap of jobs to do. But worse I work from home and the room I'm in faces south so by midday it's too hot so I'm up at 6am working and stopping at 12. But with scant sleep it's not doing me so well! I noticed the M&S here has a cafe, may hot/cool desk!

Tomorrow I'm getting my hair cut and have to cycle home in what is meant to be 30 degrees. I thought about cancelling but I'd feel stupid if I did and there's no other way to get home. I refuse to drive and park the car for an outrageous price!!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

stockwellcat. said:


> Went to the local park and most of the grass is dead
> View attachment 361787
> 
> View attachment 361788
> ...


The grass in our local park looked like that but then we had a huge rainstorm and it went all green again so it's probably not dead just dormant


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I love the British reaction to weather, particularly extremes. 

It will soon be "oh it too cold!" :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

bearcub said:


> The grass in our local park looked like that but then we had a huge rainstorm and it went all green again so it's probably not dead just dormant


Yes, a good fall of rain and it soon be green again, that's why I don't understand why people waste water on their lawns


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> I feel so claustrophobic! And like you @Lurcherlad i have a heap of jobs to do. But worse I work from home and the room I'm in faces south so by midday it's too hot so I'm up at 6am working and stopping at 12. But with scant sleep it's not doing me so well! I noticed the M&S here has a cafe, may hot/cool desk!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm getting my hair cut and have to cycle home in what is meant to be 30 degrees. I thought about cancelling but I'd feel stupid if I did and there's no other way to get home. I refuse to drive and park the car for an outrageous price!!


Is the cafe air conditioned? If not, do you think they'd notice if you set up in the chilled aisle? 

Make sure you slap on the sun cream and have water for the journey - hope it's not too far 

Tbh I'd take the hit and drive


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> Colder than Iceland ?


Very amusing 

:Happy


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

stuaz said:


> I love the British reaction to weather, particularly extremes.
> 
> It will soon be "oh it too cold!" :Hilarious


I think it's time to release this one again.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Siskin said:


> I think it's time to release this one again.
> 
> View attachment 361847


Drinking tea (or any other hot drink) can cool you down. But you have to be in an environment where the sweat you produce from it can evaporate from your skin.

So if it's humid - as it often is when it's hot here - it will just make you hotter.

Here ends the public service broadcast from MilleD.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I’ve been taking a coolish shower before bed and going to sleep with wet hair. I’m rockin some wild looks walking the dog first thing in a morning


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

It is going to rain on Thursday Friday in London but the temperatures are going to hit 33° on Thursday and it is going to be hot and sticky at night (temperatures to stay up in the high 20's).









Friday looks like this...









It's too hot at night at the moment.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

stockwellcat. said:


> It is going to rain on Thursday Friday in London but the temperatures are going to hit 33° on Thursday and it is going to be hot and sticky at night (temperatures to stay up in the high 20's).
> View attachment 361856
> 
> 
> ...


I've just been reading that temperatures in the UK will hit a record +37C on Friday with no end in sight for what is going to be the longest heatwave in the country's history. Like us, August could be taking you into yet another gruelling heatwave.


----------



## ErsatzNihilist (May 11, 2018)

This is just awful at the moment, mostly the humidity which makes it unbearable. Just worried about my dog really - have booked him in to the groomer to have his coat thinned next Friday, until then we’ve got damp towels down in the rooms he goes so he can get a bit of relief.

Leicester tomorrow is supposed to be about 22 degrees by 8am so we’ll be trying to walk probably before 6.

In the evenings I’m reluctant to have him off his lead because I just don’t want to risk him dashing around in the heat.

Roll on September, I guess.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

stockwellcat. said:


> It is going to rain on Thursday Friday in London but the temperatures are going to hit 33° on Thursday and it is going to be hot and sticky at night (temperatures to stay up in the high 20's).
> View attachment 361856
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the BBC weather map is forecasting THUNDERSTORMS for the London area on Friday; firstly at 8am and then again from 1pm onwards. However if they're anything like the last few we've had forecast they will miss where I am altogether (just South of the Croydon area) - each time the map showed rain to the south, north, east and west of us but we didn't get a single drop !


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

stuaz said:


> I love the British reaction to weather, particularly extremes.
> 
> It will soon be "oh it too cold!" :Hilarious


I was saying to mum the other day we british are never happy with weather lol. Now we are saying it's too hot, in a couple of months we will be saying it's too cold. We're not used to this strange hot weather lol.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

No fun being a gardener in this weather - nothing's growing so no weeding or mowing needed, and you can't plant anything either.

I feel so sorry for the farmers too. I know a few who are already having to break into their winter fodder as they've completely run out of grass, and of course the lack of grass means they can't make any more. A hard winter on top of this would finish a lot of them.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

CuddleMonster said:


> I feel so sorry for the farmers too. I know a few who are already having to break into their winter fodder as they've completely run out of grass, and of course the lack of grass means they can't make any more. A hard winter on top of this would finish a lot of them.


I was watching the news yesterday and they were talking to some farmers, it's a very worrying time for them nothing is growing and the live stock are going to cost a fortune to look after.

Looks like our food will be costing more, which I don't mind as long as the extra cost goes to the farmers and not into the supermarkets profits.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Praying for storms. Work has been unbearable... Some of the wards have been 36 degrees. Mine is bad enough at 30. I'm actually becoming physically unwell from working in such constant heat, in a thick tunic of all things! 
Tomorrow and Friday is meant to be worse but it's meant to storm so might get some relief!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh for a nice steady rainfall so it soaks into the ground, if we get heavy rain it wont soak in and it will cause flooding.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Oh for a nice steady rainfall so it soaks into the ground, if we get heavy rain it wont soak in and it will cause flooding.


If it rains I don't care where I am or what time it is, I'm going to go outside and stand in it!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Allegedly thunderstorms due Friday night on the Suffolk coast. Not holding my breath as rain often fizzles out to nothing by the time it gets here. Could do with it though even if it’s just to freshen the air up a bit. We’ve been sat under the ash tree all morning, apart from the odd ant dropping onto us it’s been very pleasant.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

It’s been fabulous for me. I love the warm weather and taking dog and horse out in the warm evenings has been wonderful. A lovely summer for a change. The grass drying up has given my horse the environment she needs to be healthy, she’s never looked so well as she does this year. I’m making the most of it.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Even all the nurses at work from really hot countries are moaning about the weather! Either they hate it coz their country is dry and hot and they arent used to the humidity or they are from a hot and humid country and this is just reminding them why they hate the weather back home!LOL


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It was 38 here the other day - hotter than where my sister was in DomRep at 32!

And, of course, she had to send me a photo from her chair ....










:Bored


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Elles said:


> It's been fabulous for me. I love the warm weather and taking dog and horse out in the warm evenings has been wonderful. A lovely summer for a change. The grass drying up has given my horse the environment she needs to be healthy, she's never looked so well as she does this year. I'm making the most of it.


My horse's field is brown and he's still a barrel..... How are you doing it? HOW???? :Arghh:Arghh


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Is the cafe air conditioned? If not, do you think they'd notice if you set up in the chilled aisle?
> 
> Make sure you slap on the sun cream and have water for the journey - hope it's not too far
> 
> Tbh I'd take the hit and drive


Home safe and sound with new hair and I cycled. We had a bit of a breeze yesterday so it wasn't too awful on the bike but in the afternoon I had to drive up the A14 which is being widened so the roadworks are awful. Luckily my car has air con but the 19 miles ended up taken over an hour


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

What's starting to annoy me about this hot weather now is there's been loads (and I mean loads) of warnings to people to NOT walk their dogs in this heat. Walk them early morning and late evening. Yet I'm still seeing people walking dogs midday when it's nearly 30 odd degrees dragging them along looking like they are about to collapse!! There's even been dogs that have died of heatstroke in this heat! I feel like going over and shouting at them I really do. Grr rant over


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

We just had five drops of rain! :Woot
I got really overexcited and made a weird noise, and then I brought my washing in because I thought it was actually going to do more than, literally, five drops :Bag


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Gemmaa said:


> We just had five drops of rain! :Woot
> I got really overexcited and made a weird noise, and then I brought my washing in because I thought it was actually going to do more than, literally, five drops :Bag


Lucky! :Shifty we've only had one full day of rain here then nothing after that!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Boxerluver30 said:


> What's starting to annoy me about this hot weather now is there's been loads (and I mean loads) of warnings to people to NOT walk their dogs in this heat. Walk them early morning and late evening. Yet I'm still seeing people walking dogs midday when it's nearly 30 odd degrees dragging them along looking like they are about to collapse!! There's even been dogs that have died of heatstroke in this heat! I feel like going over and shouting at them I really do. Grr rant over


I've shouted at 2 over the last week out of my car, it makes me so angry, one was walking a pug :Banghead:Banghead


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Five whole drops!! I dream of the days I used to get such a downpour...:Hilarious


My thermometer on my desk is about to hit 30C and its the first day so far that Ive actually had the windows shut all day to try and keep the heat out. 
Also traumatising the dogs by wandering around the house in my underwear...thank god I live alone!LOL


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I shared this on fb (in attachment) not long ago which I thought was very apt for all these idiots


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Gemmaa said:


> We just had five drops of rain! :Woot


:Shifty We have had no rain although it had been forecasted. It's horribly hot here.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

still idiots walking their dogs here aswell - i passed a lady with a Westie last week and i was very polite and said about heat, pavements being hot etc and she said she would go straight home. I passed her again on Tuesday at 2.15pm, it was 31 degrees and she was out with the dog AGAIN !! 

Weather said thunderstorms today so i packed all my garden furniture cushions away this morning and nothing but glorious sunshine all day - waste of 15 minutes that was


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

27 degrees C here today, hot but thankfully not as bad as some areas.
Then it's supposed to cool down as of tomorrow (Fri: 24C, Sat. 21C) and we are predicted to have heavy rain on Sunday and a lovely 19C, then it shows the beginning of next week to be in the low 20's - here's hoping!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

33 degrees here so far, we've got a 48% chance of thundery showers starting at midnight (probably going to flood ), but rain was forecast last Friday, and nothing happened  The last proper rain we had was in June.
I'm giving some serious thought to planting a cactus in the garden. Figure I should start adapting for when the south east becomes a desert :Bored.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Someone on here said "that in Australia when it's really hot they keep all their windows and doors shut and curtains closed in keep the heat out". 
*
WELL it works* I never opened the curtains or windows this morning when I got up, just had one fan going which I've turned off as I was feeling cold.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Woo-hoo it's raining g horizontally so hard that all my empty water buts are full after 5 minutes.

Being crazy I just went and stood out in it and it was warmer than this morning's shower.

I beat a hasty retreat when the thunder clouds rolled over. 

The cat is looking annoyed but had finally deigned to come inside and eat something.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

kittih said:


> Woo-hoo it's raining g horizontally so hard that all my empty water buts are full after 5 minutes.
> 
> Being crazy I just went and stood out in it and it was warmer than this morning's shower.
> 
> ...


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Wind picked up a few minutes ago and we have thunder but no sign of rain


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I do like it, it cheers me up as I hate winter. Luckily, my living room and bedroom are relatively cool as they're north-east-ish facing. I just keep both doors open and the light breeze comes through. I do feel sorry for those who work outside, and for a furry four-legged friends. Holly is just hot and bothered all day, but then when it gets to the evening, she's got all this energy and charges around in>out>in>out>in>out. It's quite funny.
Yes, the heat does bother me sometimes, but I can of adapt and just chill out. Life is too short to worry about the garden. 
I'm also not looking forward to tomorrow as I've got a 12hr shift day shift on ICU, and there is no aircon. 
Sadly, when it's summer, as soon as it gets nice, the chavs across the road drink, shout and scream all day, every day.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

My weather radar says showers approaching, I hope it’s right :Woot

I can hear the rumbling of thunder now!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Not often us Brits sit here praying for rain :Hilarious

Well still 31 here and no droplets yet


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

We did actually get rain with the thunder about an hour ago - counted 17 drops on my block paved double driveway 
Minimum temp tonight forecast to be 20C - I'm a hothouse flower as opposed to a cold loving alpine plant but this heat is even starting to get to me.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

My sister is in my step -dads house sorting out stuff near Middlesbrough and there is a massive thunderstorm brewing up there according to www.lightningmaps.org .

I'm soooooo jealous.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

havoc said:


> We did actually get rain with the thunder about an hour ago - counted 17 drops on my block paved double driveway
> Minimum temp tonight forecast to be 20C - I'm a hothouse flower as opposed to a cold loving alpine plant but this heat is even starting to get to me.


I'm a little piece of course grass that just manages to poke through the arctic tundra 

This is killing me. I've finally managed to get two meshes up at the kitchen and main bedroom window though so at least I have a vague breeze now.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I think it might be better just to keep stressing that people should avoid the hottest part of the day. The problem with advice like 'don't take your dog out unless it's cool enough for you to go for a run in your thick woolly jumper' is that it is so over-cautious that people may go 'oh that's ridiculous' and end up ignoring sensible precautions altogether. I've lost track of the number of times recently that I've been told I shouldn't walk my dog unless the weather is cool enough for me to run in a winter coat without discomfort. If I stuck to that rule, my dog would last have been walked sometime in January...oh, but the advice also says I need to run in bare feet and the weather wasn't warm enough for me to do that until May, so my dog should never be walked at all on that basis!


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

We just had a few really loud rumbles of thunder, but most of it seem to be passing to the side of where we are!
Had a very light rain shower just now too, can smell the hot wet tarmac smell you only get in summer


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

kittih said:


> Woo-hoo it's raining g horizontally so hard that all my empty water buts are full after 5 minutes.
> 
> Being crazy I just went and stood out in it and it was warmer than this morning's shower.
> 
> ...


Two 5 minute showers and it was all over. At least the pond and the water butts are topped up.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

kittih said:


> Two 5 minute showers and it was all over. At least the pond and the water butts are topped up.


My sister said it hoofed down on the east coast too, but didn't last very long. Ah, how I dream for that here.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hotter than hell in Oxford thunderstorms predicted but who knows.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

MilleD said:


> My sister said it hoofed down on the east coast too, but didn't last very long. Ah, how I dream for that here.


It reminded me of the monsoon season chuck downs in Thailand.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

kittih said:


> It reminded me of the monsoon season chuck downs in Thailand.


I liked the 3pm rains in Bulgaria when I went there. Not that heavy but like clockwork!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I love how dramatic the press are.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Explosive rain????:Jawdrop


Baking hot here, no sign of rain although thunderstorms are forecast for tomorrow night. Spent most of the day under the ash tree, amazing how much cooler it is in the shade of trees. Took Isla down to the beach for half an hour to let her swim to her hearts content. When we got back she had rolled so many times to dry herself off a bit that she was sort of muddy, so turned the hose on her, odd that she didn’t seem to like that as much as leaping about in the sea.

Now have a damp smelly dog for company


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

35c/95f at heathrow and west london . Really feeling it now and really hope it rains tonight as promised .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nos sign of rain here either, not a cloud in sight.:Jawdrop


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

CuddleMonster said:


> I've lost track of the number of times recently that I've been told I shouldn't walk my dog unless the weather is cool enough for me to run in a winter coat without discomfort.


That would be me at the same time others are feeling warm in a t-shirt so pretty pointless.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

We didn’t get any rain after all :Arghh there’s been 2 large fires already locally today, it’s a real worry


----------



## ErsatzNihilist (May 11, 2018)

WHERES MY THUNDER STORM.

I WANT MY THUNDER STORM.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

We've been promised rain in two hours. 

If it doesn't arrive...:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

CuddleMonster said:


> We've been promised rain in two hours.
> 
> If it doesn't arrive...:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


If its any consolation after our yesterdays two short rain showers the humidity in the evening and overnight went through the roof. Even this morning it is still very high.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The Suffolk Dog Day due to be held this weekend has sadly been cancelled. 
Tbh I was expecting this as it has been hot and steamy by the coast, inland Suffolk has been even hotter. Shame as it’s good fun, lots of things going on as well as fun and serious dog shows. Oh well there’s always next year


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well our promised thunderstorms yesterday were pushed back by the evening on the weather to happen this morning. Woke up this morning (well i say woke up, i barely slept it was so hot!) to see no Thunderstorms today now either. 

At the moment we have 90% chance of rain for tomorrow and 100% for Sunday ..... wonder how long it will be before they change their minds on that aswell 

It's been 30/31 all week with no breeze .... i cant cope anymore :Bawling


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2018)

We didn’t get the thunderstorms last night that were promised. Now they are promising thunderstorms a bit later. Doubt they will happen. I hate thunderstorms.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

We had a little storm last night and some rain! It looks pretty stormy at the moment but nothing yet. On the weather forecast it says it'll start around 8pm.. but looks like it might come sooner.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

danielled said:


> We didn't get the thunderstorms last night that were promised. Now they are promising thunderstorms a bit later. Doubt they will happen. I hate thunderstorms.


Same here, no storms so far but should have one this afternoon and they have promised rain tomorrow morning.


----------



## ErsatzNihilist (May 11, 2018)

Didn’t get the Thunderstorms we were supposed to yesterday in Leicester. Heard a few rumbles this morning and a flash of lightning, but no rain.

Apparently we’ll almost definitely be getting rain Sunday.

Can’t help but feel it’s going to be properly apocalyptic when it finally breaks.

If it ever rains again.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

We have a 90% chance of rain for Sunday.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

No flipping rain here either. I think the BBC weather people are messing with our heads, we were promise rain last friday too.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

It was horribly hot last night, got a total of 3 hours sleep....now I have a nightshift tonight so there goes any chance of catching up.
At least the weather is supposed to be getting better from saturday. Weather reports _say_ its going to rain some this weekend but I'll believe it when I see it!:Shifty


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

No storm, no rain, and a really, really low chance of rain over the next few days :Arghh

Think I might cry...and then save the tears in a bucket and use them to water the plants


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

No sign of thunderstorms/rain here. 

Clear blue sky's with not a cloud in sight :Bawling


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I’ve been ‘sleeping’ (ha) downstairs on the sofa the last three nights as bedroom is too hot, even with fan on.
It’s meant to rain tomorrow (70% chance), Sunday & Monday. Was meant to rain today but that’s not happened yet.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Traditional boxer rain dance.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Is that all??? we’ve just had a 5 min downpour........ even Lady went out in the garden excited to see/ feel rain


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

We had a rumble of thunder and a heavy downpour of rain for 3 minutes. It is that hot the rain instantly dried.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We have two wispy clouds


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

We're all gonna die!:Nailbiting


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Rain and thunder!!!! Yaaay! I'm so happy and relieved! 
Been big field fires here today, it's been so worrying.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We've had rain 5 minutes worth but feeling cooler ish a nice breeze I had to stand outside with the boxers they were intrigued.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

...okay...was expecting a tad more than that! Better than nothing, I guess


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

For all those who have just had their 5 minute rain quota can i just say expect the humidity to soar as soon as that rain evaporates.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Lots of thunder here and rain. Been out walking it to cool down. Yay. Rain at last.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Not even a drop here :Arghh but it is cooler


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

RAAAAAAIIN ! 



kittih said:


> For all those who have just had their 5 minute rain quota can i just say expect the humidity to soar as soon as that rain evaporates.


 I,m gonna have to take Annadin , my head is going to feel that .


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Yup, really sticky now. :Wtf
Also that was absolutely terrifying! I was looking out of the window and saw a huge bolt of lightning. Then all the power went out, and then the thunder was so loud everything vibrated, and triggered a load of alarms 
Knocked the power out in the whole town!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Gemmaa said:


> Yup, really sticky now. :Wtf
> Also that was absolutely terrifying! I was looking out of the window and saw a huge bolt of lightning. Then all the power went out, and then the thunder was so loud everything vibrated
> Knocked the power out in the whole town!


Oh blimey . you have no power? Nightmare !


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

It's feeling cooler here in oxford lily is finding the whole affair very tiresome.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> Oh blimey . you have no power? Nightmare !


Nearly cried when the fans switched off :Hilarious Luckily it came back on after a few minutes....better stay on!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon on his cool mat


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> Yup, really sticky now. :Wtf
> Also that was absolutely terrifying! I was looking out of the window and saw a huge bolt of lightning. Then all the power went out, and then the thunder was so loud everything vibrated, and triggered a load of alarms
> Knocked the power out in the whole town!


 Blimey! I feel sorry for any person or animal that was outside when that happened.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

It's actually getting quite scary here. The front door just rattled from the strength of the thunder, and the rain is absolutely torrential. 
Hope we don't flood!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> It's actually getting quite scary here. The front door just rattled from the strength of the thunder, and the rain is absolutely torrential.
> Hope we don't flood!


Stay safe


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Well we had our thunderstorm and just got power back. The area is littered with debris, just been out to help remove a mangled trampoline from the road in front of our house. Thunder still rumbling but the wind and rain has subsided.

Grass will be a lush green by tomorrow morning


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We have rumblings ....


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

According to accuweather we have rain in 112 mins

Not quite as good as a storm but it'll do, if its true


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> We have rumblings ....


Here too, sky has gone very dark
Look at us, all excited to get some rain


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

It has stopped now.

It was nice whilst it lasted.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm in the north midlands & it's 26 c here, blue skies with a little wispy cloud..... dunno when the dogs are going out!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Phew! Thunder is passing, still raining but not as manically.
I don't envy wherever gets the thunder next! :Nailbiting


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Gemmaa said:


> Phew! Thunder is passing, still raining but not as manically.
> I don't envy wherever gets the thunder next! :Nailbiting


Need rain here, we've had nothing since May!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Gemmaa said:


> It's actually getting quite scary here. The front door just rattled from the strength of the thunder, and the rain is absolutely torrential.
> Hope we don't flood!


I love a good storm but it is quite frightening when you get a humdinger like that. Glad it's passed over you now.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

According to the forecast we were going to have storms at 8 but doesn’t look like anything is coming yet!


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

The rain has finally arrived!!! Wooooohoooooooo! never been so happy to see rain! Not rained here since end of May! it’s cooling down but very, very slowly!! Oh well! Little steps!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Outside in Warwickshire is 25 still at 8.30pm, but slightly breeezy as just had a shower and sat outside in my PJ’s with wet hair trying to cool off! 

It’s still 28 degrees inside though :Arghh

Rain today says 90% 
Tomorrow is 100% 

If we don’t get any I’m going to be super peed off !!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Just got back from walking the dogs, it was lovely and cool out in the forest, indoors is still sweltering though. No rain or thunder here.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We have had a small thunderstorm and now have rain. Smells lovely out and a little cooler


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

We had a hour on and off, 2 lightning bolts and 1 clap of thunder...... Dissappointed.com


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Rain yesterday and storms in Cambridge like cycling home in a warm bath :Sour and we have three hours on and off from about 5. It’s much cooler now. My car recorded 35 degrees earlier. I actually drove it for the 6 miles instead of cycling as it’s been a problem breathing. My hay fever is made worse by the traffic.

It certainly wasn’t floods of rain. About an inch in our buckets. But there are stil distant rumblings.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Just popped out into the back garden to see if i could see the moon and I trod on a snail . poor thing, waiting for rain for ages and then gets crushed.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I’m laying in a hammock, around 100miles from the equator, yet it’s cooler here than in the UK, bonkers.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Had a lovely early morning walk with Lady, it was lovely & cool. 
Just walked through the door then..... we have rain!!
Have a good day everyone


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Rain has stopped, 5mins downpour & that’s it folks!!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

We had rain last night - woke me at 4am and stopped around 6am so everything nice and wet - cooler, bit of a breeze but the sun is definitely out so all looks good.

J


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Rumbling storms here in Surrey since about 4pm yesterday, but little in the way of serious rain until last night. Until that happened the humidity was intense - seriously unpleasant. Anyway, it’s poured overnight and there is a lovely cool breeze, so Brecon and I are off for a walk very soon.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

My vets have just posted on FB that they were struck by lightening last night and can only take calls through the practice mobile.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

We had a torrential downpour last night but it didn't last long, the wind was so noisy from the early hours onwards :Yawn looks like we're going to get some decent spells of rain tomorrow.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

We have rain! Proper rain not just quick thunderstorm rain  going to continue all day and tomorrow too by the looks of it. 

On the one hand I’m happy as.. rain!! 
On the other, was going to do some nice hacking with the horses this weekend, maybe we’ll just do it in the rain!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

To those of you who are finding it very difficult coping with the heat.

Did you know, the quickest, most efficient method of losing body heat is to stand naked in front of an open freezer.


It's also the quickest way to get banned from your local supermarket. 


Just be careful out there.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

We had some steady gentle rain yesterday evening and again overnight and this morning. Not enough, but a lot more than many have had, so not complaining. Also, it will have damped down the grass on the mountains, so hopefully less chance of fires. There have been a few in the past few weeks, fortunately all put out fairly quickly. It's also much cooler. I put on a jumper to go out at 6am this morning - the first time I have needed one in nearly 3 months and I'm what my grandmother used to call 'a cold mortal'!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

We finally had rain !!!!! 

At 6.40 this morning, it started pouring in the bedroom window so jumped out of bed as it was hitting the laminate flooring :Wideyed

Outside is currently a lovely cool 18 degrees, inside is still 26 but opened all the windows up and it’s gradually cooling down with the wind tunnel I’ve created  

More rain predicted this afternoon and evening .....


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

We had rain most of the evening and the grass is already looking much greener. It's very windy today but doing a good job blowing the residual heat from the house.

I am looking forward to the next few days of cooler temps though not so much the incessant rain on Sunday (why couldn't that be on a working day  ). I see the forecast has the temps steadily rising in the latter half of next week again.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

We are going out for a long AFTERNOON walk at the nature reserve today. I’m stupidly excited to be having all 3 running off lead in the daylight


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I read in this morning's online newspaper the whole of Hungary is now on Red Alert which strikes me as rather odd because we get these high temperatures every year!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We had a thunderstorm last night and some rain. This morning we had another storm which was definitely going somewhere else in a hurry, about ten minutes of rain.
Now a lovely sunny day and very windy so the van is nice and cool with all the windows open. Discovered we have lost Isla’s harness most likely on the beach so we have probably added to the rubbish in the sea sadly


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

No rain, not even one spot


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just had a quick bit of rain! 

There is a decent breeze today too, it's so much cooler, it's lovely.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

We had a beautiful walk today, warm enough for a t-shirt but no sweating. 

Didn’t pass another sole either so all 3 managed a good run and silly play, with a quick toe dip in the lake half way. Lake water level was a lot lower than normal but still lovely clear water. 

Managed about an hour and a half and then it started raining again so dashed back to the car. 

Been light raining for a good hour or more now so happy garden aswell as happy dogs


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

We are getting more rain tomorrow (Sunday) apparently and then back to really warm/hot temperatures.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Still very warm here but a strong wind which is very refreshing and stops you melting when out for a walk.

Rain forecast here tomorrow too, but the forecasts are often wrong here so anything could happen. 

On a good note we found Isla’s harness which we hadn’t dropped on the beach but had left it behind when we were sat on the seat at the top of the very, very steep steps up the cliff.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

A lot cooler here today, and very windy! Ha dthe odd rain shower. 
Sunday forecast for rain, then nice and cool for the week ahead


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's raining


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well that didn't last long, it's stopped


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Rain yesterday & lots today, most of the day, it's lovely & fresh smelling now.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Just seen the forecast: it’ll be 30 again by the weekend. Sob!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> Just seen the forecast: it'll be 30 again by the weekend. Sob!


I am planning on making the most of the next couple of evenings after work to get all my belated chores done before it gets really hot again. A nice steady Max of 23 degrees with rain overnight and dry weather during the day would be perfect. Please !?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The rain we've had here has been drizzle and not heavy but heck, it's been windy !!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

We’ve had heavy cloud, wind, heavy rain, hailstones, thunder and lightning interspersed with some sun and light cloud. Four seasons all in one day: lovely!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I was just reading this in the WP @Zaros . Our planet is in meltdown yet still we've got climate deniers playing it down - they're even trolling climate experts. 

*Scorching Scandinavia: Record-breaking heat hits Norway, Finland and Sweden*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-sweden/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.f75f4f69f18e


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> I was just reading this in the WP @Zaros . Our planet is in meltdown yet still we've got climate deniers playing it down - they're even trolling climate experts.
> 
> *Scorching Scandinavia: Record-breaking heat hits Norway, Finland and Sweden*
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-sweden/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.f75f4f69f18e


The locals here (the mother in laws village) have never known anything like it in their lives, and some are in their 90's. Summers have always been short affairs and despite the days of eternal sunshine, the really hot days were always few. This period of prolonged blistering heat will have a knock on effect for years to come. Some wonder if those who truly rely on the seasons will ever recover from this summer.
This year I've only had to cut the grass once on the MIL's insistence. The sun has bleached all the life out of it and the lawn is now straw coloured and desperately liable to spontaneously combust. In the meantime, the distant forest fires continue to burn.

But no one is listening or seems to care, it's shop till you drop and consume, consume, consume.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2018)

The hot weather will be back in a few days according to my weather app.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> The locals here (the mother in laws village) have never known anything like it in their lives, and some are in their 90's. Summers have always been short affairs and despite the days of eternal sunshine, the really hot days were always few. This period of prolonged blistering heat will have a knock on effect for years to come. Some wonder if those who truly rely on the seasons will ever recover from this summer.
> This year I've only had to cut the grass once on the MIL's insistence. The sun has bleached all the life out of it and the lawn is now straw coloured and desperately liable to spontaneously combust. In the meantime, the distant forest fires continue to burn.
> 
> But no one is listening or seems to care, it's shop till you drop and consume, consume, consume.


Devastating. The Age of Stupid is here & now.

_"We are seeing our predictions come true. As a scientist that's reassuring, but as a citizen of planet Earth, it's distressing to see ...as it means we have not taken the necessary action" https://www.theguardian.com/environ...te-change-michael-mann?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other_

As Caroline Lucas says alarm bells should be ringing for governments across the world. They're certainly not ringing for our government! Half of them are either climate deniers or climate couldnt care lesses. Most, (if not all!), voted against measures to tackle climate change. We are governed by a bunch of tory psychopaths & soon we'll be trapped on this island with them


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

danielled said:


> The hot weather will be back in a few days according to my weather app.


Well , that's good cos I'm fed up with this cold wind and rain already !  ( no, not really .)


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> Well , that's good cos I'm fed up with this cold wind and rain already !  ( no, not really .)


Sunny here.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

danielled said:


> Sunny here.


We had a thunder storm in the night but its sunny now and not too hot .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We had a thunderstorm this morning. Now the sun is out and ready for me to go and sit in it


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Well , that's good cos I'm fed up with this cold wind and rain already !  ( no, not really .)


I really am fed up of the cold wind and rain already! Actually it`s the grey skies I`m fed up with. The days are getting shorter we have months and months of dull dark days ahead. I would just like the remaining days of summer to be bright, not baking hot, just bright!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

We had thunder early this morning, it woke me up. It is overcast here. Bracing myself for the return of the hot weather this week.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

3dogs2cats said:


> I really am fed up of the cold wind and rain already! Actually it`s the grey skies I`m fed up with. The days are getting shorter we have months and months of dull dark days ahead. I would just like the remaining days of summer to be bright, not baking hot, just bright!


 Ive noticed the evenings are getting dark earlier  From April to July is my favourite time of the year . I must admit though that if it was always nice sunny I would find it boring


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> As Caroline Lucas says alarm bells should be ringing for governments across the world. They're certainly not ringing for our government! Half of them are either climate deniers or climate couldnt care lesses. Most, (if not all!), voted against measures to tackle climate change. We are governed by a bunch of tory psychopaths & soon we'll be trapped on this island with them


Makes you wonder how future generations are going to view the politicians of today who are denying that climate change is happening.....at best idiots, at worst criminals I imagine.

We've had a few days of off and on rain and its really helped. Temperatures feel more normal for this time of year, thank goodness!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Devastating. The Age of Stupid is here & now.


. 
Stupid definition: A group of people who stand idly by and watch their life support machine being wrecked by others who are too absorbed in making a vast fortune to care. :Meh


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> We had a thunder storm in the night but its sunny now and not too hot .


Sun has gone bye bye now.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Makes you wonder how future generations are going to view the politicians of today who are denying that climate change is happening.....at best idiots, at worst criminals I imagine.
> 
> We've had a few days of off and on rain and its really helped. Temperatures feel more normal for this time of year, thank goodness!


 History will not be kind to the masses who enabled them either.

Same here & theres a lovely breeze today 



Zaros said:


> .
> Stupid definition: A group of people who stand idly by and watch their life support machine being wrecked by others who are too absorbed in making a vast fortune to care. :Meh


This >


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> This >


And the worst psychopaths of all, Noush' Because these psychos have even subjected their own offsprings to a lifetime of living in the sh1t and the poison they deliberately caused and will eventually leave behind.

It's +34C in the shade, there's no breeze, a heavy air and twenty minutes ago it rained heavily. But only across the other side of the road.

For about 1minute and 30 seconds.

I think they refer to such a phenomenon as an isolated shower. 
Strange experience it was. Watching everything in front of you getting soaking wet whilst you stood there as dry as a bone.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> And the worst psychopaths of all, Noush' Because these psychos have even subjected their own offsprings to a lifetime of living in the sh1t and the poison they deliberately caused and will eventually leave behind.
> 
> It's +34C in the shade, there's no breeze, a heavy air and twenty minutes ago it rained heavily. But only across the other side of the road.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. If leaving a habitable planet for future generations isnt your priority then there is something radically wrong with you. (not you! lol)

Isnt it strange when that happens? I've witnessed it only a couple of times.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> I couldn't agree more. If leaving a habitable planet for future generations isnt your priority then there is something radically wrong with you. (not you! lol)


_'Well I'm standing by a river but the water doesn't flow 
It boils with every poison you can think of'. _Chris Rea. _The Road To Hell._

We know and understand the car to be one of THE biggest contributors to green house gases and yet we still don't use it with respect or regard for tomorrow.

Everybody wants a car but not everybody needs one.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Zaros said:


> _'Well I'm standing by a river but the water doesn't flow
> It boils with every poison you can think of'. _Chris Rea. _The Road To Hell._
> 
> We know and understand the car to be one of THE biggest contributors to green house gases and yet we still don't use it with respect or regard for tomorrow.
> ...


Well I can't drive so I don't want one I prefer shank's pony


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaros said:


> _'_
> 
> Everybody wants a car but not everybody needs one.


We have got rid of ours, we have a bus stop just up the road and a railway station a 10 minute walk away, so we really didn't need it.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> We have got rid of ours, we have a bus stop just up the road and a railway station a 10 minute walk away, so we really didn't need it.


Have you ever noticed the number of people who just drive up the road to buy a newspaper or a packet of cigarettes or a pint of milk, and then drive home again.
I mean, what's wrong with a nice walk, or riding a bike?
Down in the village back home, there's a guy who drives approximately 300 metres to collect his post from the communal boxes, turns around, and then drives back again. He does this 5 times a week. Sometimes he'll just come and drive by our house, turn round and go back home. Pointless!

Because the newspaper delivery company refuse to deliver newspapers to our house, on Saturdays and Sundays, the postman takes care of business throughout the week, MrsZee walks the two kilometres to collect her newspapers from our secondary post box, and then walks the two kilometres back home.

I think the villagers think she's a bit mad.:Wacky


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cars are bad for the environment, but meat consumption is worse:
https://www.ecowatch.com/which-is-worse-for-the-planet-beef-or-cars-1919932136.html

Edit: 
More from the UK perspective here
https://www.independent.co.uk/envir...-fuels-oil-pollution-iatp-grain-a8451871.html


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Zaros said:


> Everybody wants a car but not everybody needs one.


Nope I really don`t want a car, don`t like cars have zero interest in them wish I didn`t have to have one but unfortunately I do


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not giving up my car !  I don't use it often and its useful for emergencies .
In this area , a lot of families with adult children who can't afford to live away from home have a car each . One family have five so that leads to parking wars


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Have you ever noticed the number of people who just drive up the road to buy a newspaper or a packet of cigarettes or a pint of milk, and then drive home again.
> I mean, what's wrong with a nice walk, or riding a bike?
> Down in the village back home, there's a guy who drives approximately 300 metres to collect his post from the communal boxes, turns around, and then drives back again. He does this 5 times a week. Sometimes he'll just come and drive by our house, turn round and go back home. Pointless!
> 
> ...


I know just what you mean we have people who live less than a 5 minute walk from the school and still take their kids by car, by the time they've got all the kids in the car they could have walk there and back.



kimthecat said:


> I'm not giving up my car !  *I don't use it often and its useful for emergencies .*


We decide that the money we saved from petrol, insurance and road tax it would be cheaper to have a taxi.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I know just what you mean we have people who live less than a 5 minute walk from the school and still take their kids by car, by the time they've got all the kids in the car they could have walk there and back.
> 
> We decide that the money we saved from petrol, insurance and road tax it would be cheaper to have a taxi.


 It certainly saves a lot of money not having a car ! parking fees are expensive too.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Warm today with some clouds but not too hot.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Well I'm boiling again I feel like I'm in an oven not happy ! I'd love to get rid of my car money pit. I need it for work but try and cycle where possible.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

It has got a bit warmer again rowning. I want the cool weather back! I've suddenly become tasty to insects, insects have never found me tasty before

We need our car, we do a lot of long distance travelling. Public transport is horrible, people squished onto badly kept, stinking hot buses.. No ta. I had to do that for years and hated every minute of it!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, we're back home once again. Daytime temperature was well into the 30's and and this evening it's still a bit on the warm side. 11:20 pm and it's 27C outside, but we're freezing. Oz is snoozing his head off beneath his beloved A/C and we can't get out because he's formed an inconvenient barricade against the door, which opens into the room we're in.

Neither of us have the heart to move him despite MrsZee showing the first signs of frostbite, she won't let me warm her up.:Meh


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> Cars are bad for the environment, but meat consumption is worse:
> https://www.ecowatch.com/which-is-worse-for-the-planet-beef-or-cars-1919932136.html
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Meat is but speaking as someone who doesn't eat meat, we're only angelic if we don't contribute to air miles which are also responsible for climate change. Vegans and vegetarians have to keep in mind that they can also contribute by not being mindful of the source of food and the supply chain that gets it to the plate - just like meat eaters.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We are changing our car to a hybrid but only when it's served us otherwise it's just going to be an issue elsewhere. We bought it when we were told diesel was fine but I'd rather keep it and drive it a few times a week to walk Molly out of the city where she can run off lead (she can't here, too many cows, swans and other parks have dog laws that mean she has to be on a short lead). Otherwise we both cycle or walk. there's no point using a car in Cambridge but cities have to stop building retail park that attract lorries - we have a lot of problems with traffic here and the retail parks are terrible for getting in traffic.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I suppose that Im lucky as I grew up without access to a car for everyday things (my father drove but he and his car were at work 6/7 days a week so it was just my non driving mum at home!). If you never rely on a car for everything then you just adapt your life accordingly, like living near where you work for instance, or within walking distance/public transport routes to amenities. 
I try and watch air miles for my food and gave up animal products to try and help the environment.

We are going to have to get used to more and more heatwaves though as not enough change is happening to make a difference. For today Im staying in as its boiling outside!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

We didn't have a car as children . My dad couldn't afford it. We used to walk a mile to the station even when i was in infant school . At least we were fit !


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dad didn't have a car until I was 16 then it was a Ford Prefect. Train and bus was the way we went anywhere.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Roll on Autumn!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a car (work is 20 miles away, public transport is virtually non-existent and I cannot afford to live closer), I only really use it for work, visiting friends who aren’t a walk away (although I sometimes get the train) and doing a big shop. 

I go into town most weekends but I would usually walk, I occasionally drive to the gym if I have an evening class at it is an hours walk, so I don’t want to be getting home at 10:30pm, especially on a week night.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

really glad Im not in Europe though.....their heatwave sounds proper scary!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its going to get hotter here next week according to the BBC ,

Sunday 30c
Monday 32c
Tues 31c

then cooler the rest of the week .

Eek I have hospital appt and it will baking in the waiting room . 

ETA Temps for London ,


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

It’s still hotter in the UK than here in Borneo, I’m back on Sunday so I’m hoping it has cooled down a little by then.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I dread to think how much our electric bill is going to be with 3 fans going everyday.:Jawdrop


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

It's only 10.15 in the morning and already 40C outside in my garden but an acceptably cool 25C inside. 

Georgina's alternating between lying under her favourite bush or on the kitchen tiles, blocking the only exit/entrance ... thanks sweetheart! 

Gwylim's far more sensible as he's sprawled out on the tiles in the living room and only goes out when I do. Mind you that's a sort of mixed blessing because he tend to shelter from the heat under my bean plants and to date he's demolished at least six by lying on them! Don't ya love dogs?

I've gathered kidney beans and Basil this morning to go into the freezer, and yesterday my neighbour gave me around 5 kgs of apples which will also be frozen for the winter. 

Guess I'm going to be busy today!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> I dread to think how much our electric bill is going to be with 3 fans going everyday.:Jawdrop


just put in my quarterly readings ((May - July) and in response my energy supplier has UPPED my monthly payments by £20 as I've used a lot more electricity than normal this time of year (but a lot less gas obviously) they don't seem to realise that once the heatwave is over I'll go back to my normal summer usage and then they'll have to REDUCE my payments and repay any credit that I build up !


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Bertie'sMum said:


> once the heatwave is over


papers said it could last til October!:Wideyed:Wtf
Really hoping its scaremongering....

Im more then ready for winter now thanks very much!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I haven't been out since a changed the birds water this morning just thought I top it up as a pigeon has just had a bath in it, opened the door and it was like walking into a oven.:Arghh


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Going to start getting cooler this week


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im freezing. I had to get my hot water bottle out last night . When is the next heatwave gonna be ?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't mind it been cooler but fed up of having a very soggy doggy


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Today is day three in a row of rain here. It's lovely that it's cooler though it does feel like we've gone from Summer to Autumn over night.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> Im freezing. I had to get my hot water bottle out last night . When is the next heatwave gonna be ?


How many degrees would you like, because I can spare a few - it's 31C here?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> How many degrees would you like, because I can spare a few - it's 31C here?


 25 c would be my max !


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> Today is day three in a row of rain here. It's lovely that it's cooler though it does feel like we've gone from Summer to Autumn over night.


 Its strange , it does feel like Autumn , perhaps also because its starting to get darker earlier.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I overheard someone in a pub today saying there will be one more heatwave, didn’t say when though.

Very humid and warm here, but overcast with the occasional drip of rain.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Its strange , it does feel like Autumn , perhaps also because its starting to get darker earlier.


It does very much feel like Autumn to me, I feel very low and depressed and my SAD has definitely kicked in now the nights are drawing in, the dull grey days make me feel much worse unfortunately!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's wet, dark and it's gone cold, OH is watching the football in the bedroom and has a small heater on, I found a small blanket to wrap round me.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We’ve had quite a lot of rain over the last few days - my garden is much happier 

Still having sunny, hot spells but it’s not such an onslaught, thankfully.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

3dogs2cats said:


> It does very much feel like Autumn to me, I feel very low and depressed and my SAD has definitely kicked in now the nights are drawing in, the dull grey days make me feel much worse unfortunately!


Im sorry to hear that.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

We've had a few days of rain. It's a pleasant change. I'm in no hurry for the return of the hot weather!
This is just like I remember the summers as a kid . Summer holidays spent getting rained on in Wales


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loving the cooler weather feeling much better now.


----------

